# Rock & Republic (Hautelook) Haul



## SoSoSteph (Jul 24, 2010)

My latest haul from Hautelook.
The packaging is sick. I'm so glad I purchased these.
Very pigmented. 
I love them already.

X-rated (pink)
All Nighter (orange)

Did I say the packaging is sick?
I regret not buying more.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Jul 24, 2010)

That is exactly what i got too! Cant wait to get them! They're still on sale on their website for 50% off


----------



## Babylard (Jul 24, 2010)

i got completely ripped off by hautelook but those blushes are great!


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_i got completely ripped off by hautelook but those blushes are great!_

 

what happened?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 24, 2010)

Those are so pretty!


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_i got completely ripped off by hautelook but those blushes are great!_


----------



## Babylard (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoSteph* 

 
_what happened? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me and my bf bought a pair of jeans and I bought a blush in spank. they sent 3 huge boxes for each item separately which was ridiculous, stupid and not eco friendly at all. I live in Canada and I had thought I already paid for what I was suppose to pay and I ended up having to pay $200+ for duties and fees. So basically I paid more than retail for what we ordered...

We contacted hautelook to complain and they KNEW canadians were getting overcharged this way. Honestly, I would never buy from them again. They just don't give a crap about ripping off their customers. After all this had happened, they told us the policy changed. You know they don't really care, because they would have put some sort of warning for Canadian shoppers to prevent it in the first place. Me and the bf were so upset.


----------



## AHautePassion (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazm1n3s* 

 
_That is exactly what i got too! Cant wait to get them! They're still on sale on their website for 50% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i dont see them half off on the R&R site... wHERE?


----------



## Sass (Jul 28, 2010)

So beautiful!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_Me and my bf bought a pair of jeans and I bought a blush in spank. they sent 3 huge boxes for each item separately which was ridiculous, stupid and not eco friendly at all. I live in Canada and I had thought I already paid for what I was suppose to pay and I ended up having to pay $200+ for duties and fees. So basically I paid more than retail for what we ordered..._

 
This just happened to me after I ordered something from the UK. Ugh ugh ugh ugh  ugh! I overdrew my bank account because of it just to top things off.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AHautePassion* 

 
_i dont see them half off on the R&R site... wHERE?_

 
It was a hautelook.com sale and I'm sure it's over at this point.


----------



## geeko (Jul 28, 2010)

the blushers look great!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AHautePassion* 

 
_i dont see them half off on the R&R site... wHERE?_

 
They are having a half off sale on the R&R website.  You need a code, it's ROCKCOSMETICS, and shipping is only .99


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 

 
_They are having a half off sale on the R&R website.  You need a code, it's ROCKCOSMETICS, and shipping is only .99_

 
Ooh I didn't know this--thank you Spikesmom, I might check it out. I'm not really familiar with R&R stuff but I know it looks pretty!


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 

 
_They are having a half off sale on the R&R website.  You need a code, it's ROCKCOSMETICS, and shipping is only .99_

 
Thank you!!! I have been waiting for these to go on sale at Haute Look but now I don't have too.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 

 
_They are having a half off sale on the R&R website. You need a code, it's ROCKCOSMETICS, and shipping is only .99_

 

 Whooo Hooo!!! Thanks! I just got Trust Fund lipgloss (again), Cougar gloss, and Clearly Matte nail polish!


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ughhh..it looks like the blushes OP has are out of stock..all thats left is Shameless..any one have this? what kind of color is this? It looks more bronzey..may be pretty..


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 29, 2010)

These have really cute packaging!


----------



## jazm1n3s (Jul 29, 2010)

Most of the blushes came back in stock. I heard that the sale was supposed to end monday but due to large volume of orders they got, they extended it. won't be long though.


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 29, 2010)

YESSS... I was able to place an order last night for the two OP has!! I can't wait..these look so pretty and I love the packaging! I am happy they were half off because I don't know if I could've paid full retail..these are high.. thanks OP for posting!


----------



## Spikesmom (Jul 29, 2010)

I bought the blush brush and used it today.  It's really pretty and it worked nicely!  I was kind of a nerd about wanting a brush to match my blush packaging.  LOL, thankfully I don't regret it!


----------



## gemmel06 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## SoSoSteph (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 

 
_They are having a half off sale on the R&R website. You need a code, it's ROCKCOSMETICS, and shipping is only .99_

 

Thanks for the code! 
I just ordered some eyeshadows.


----------



## krystaj (Aug 12, 2010)

I agre! The packaging is to die for


----------



## yayitschristy (Aug 12, 2010)

i ordered when they went on sale at beautystory! i got jealous seeing other with their hautelook R&R orders and i regretted not grabbing any, so i didn't let this opportunity pass me by. i ordered the blush in Lust, it still needs to ship tho


----------



## aziajs (Aug 13, 2010)

You are really making me want All Nighter!


----------

